# Seeder warning - Fake torrents



## koolbluez (Jan 29, 2007)

The battle between P2P networks and copyright holders seems to be a never ending battle.

The MPAA, RIAA and several anti-piracy organizations are constantly trying to trap _alleged pirates_ into downloading fake torrents. These torrents are hosted on trackers that are setup to collect IP addresses of all the _pirates_ who try to download these files and these anti-piracy watchdogs send copyright infringement letters to the concerned ISPs and rare prosecution. Other than catching the _pirates_, MPAA has another bird in its hands.

Awareness of the fake torrents by numerous blogs & anti-piracy campaign among the populace had made everyone aware of the possibility of fake torrents on the internet, they may stop and think twice about downloading that latest movie, thus reducing piracy.

But then, for every problem there is a solution. Fenopy just introduced the FakeFinder which helps detect most of these fake torrents. The FakeFinder lists the most popular fake torrents and the latest fake trackers. It also allows you to search for fake torrents by keyword or infohash. It also allows you to search for fake torrents by keyword or infohash.

Full Info Here

*fenopy.com/fakefinder/image/Logo.png


----------



## techtronic (Jan 29, 2007)

*Thanks for the info, but I prefer Megashares  and Rapidshare so no worries*


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 17, 2007)

You can also probably figure out whether a torrent's fake simply by looking at the torrent statistics (seed/peer count and availability), or even the comments, if the torrent tracker/index supports that.
That's the mayb way. A guarantee might b Fenopy 

How to Find Fake Torrents Uploaded by the MPAA and RIAA


----------



## joey_182 (Mar 17, 2007)

ok..thnx...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks for info


----------



## aryayush (Mar 18, 2007)

I know a guaranteed way of identifying whether the torrent is fake. If you use Azureus, simply look at the swarm. If the swarm has a lot of people and none of them have the full file (i.e. the blue pie chart of all the peers has a slice of white), it is a fake torrent. Check for this whenever you start a download. 

I don't know about other torrent clients though. However, Azureus is the best torrent client.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 18, 2007)

^^is there any such way in utorrent????


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 18, 2007)

^^^
Yes... check out the peers tab while downloading. There % stands for _% of file with that guy_... If @least 1 100% exists, the chances r that it's not fake 
*img294.imageshack.us/img294/7/untitled1lc4.jpg

& µTorrent is better than the best ​


----------



## kirangp (Mar 18, 2007)

hehe koolbluez blurred ur filename....downloading something illegal??


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 18, 2007)

thanx koolbluez


----------



## aryayush (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, yeah. I forgot about µTorrent. Sorry! 

It, indeed, is the best. 

And koolbluez is right, of course. You can check it out on µTorrent too. It is guaranteed that the file isn't a fake even if one seeder (a peer with 100% of the data) exists.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 18, 2007)

I think we Indian shud not be worried for the time being..and Its always better to download torrents from trusted sites and forums and read user reviews before u start downloading...and also use encryption while downloading.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 18, 2007)

kirangp said:
			
		

> hehe koolbluez blurred ur filename....downloading something illegal??


Do people use torrents for downloading legal thigs too! 


... I know they do. I am just trying to exaggerate the fact that 99% of torrent activity is about illegal stuff. I do it, koolbluez does it, you do it - the whole technically unchallenged world does it. 
__________


			
				alok4best said:
			
		

> I think we Indian shud not be worried for the time being..and Its always better to download torrents from trusted sites and forums and read user reviews before u start downloading...and also use encryption while downloading.


Fake torrents do not target non-Indians. Anyone can be a victim of a fake torrent and I am speaking from experience here.

And there is no better way of downloading large files than the BitTorrent network. If you deny this, you either haven't used it - or you could not use it effectively when you tried to because of a lack of experience.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 18, 2007)

You did not have to blur the whole damn screenshot though. Just a thought.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm just maintainin my privacy guyz... it can b a linux live cd too 

If I really wanted to play good, I could even put a nice filename there to look real.. bein an OK photoshopper I'm. Not just blur/hazied 

Blurred to point out the necessary portions, though


----------



## kirangp (Mar 18, 2007)

I download all things & make it legal


----------



## alok4best (Mar 18, 2007)

> Fake torrents do not target non-Indians. Anyone can be a victim of a fake torrent and I am speaking from experience here.
> 
> And there is no better way of downloading large files than the BitTorrent network. If you deny this, you either haven't used it - or you could not use it effectively when you tried to because of a lack of experience.



I guess u didnt understand was I was trying to say..off course it hurts when u start downloading a fake torrent and get stuck at 99.9%....and off course Indians can also suffer,but the point of discussion is that LEAs are trying to track pirates,which is difficult in INDIA ,as they are no precise cyber laws..and thats why I said,that as INDIANs ,we dnt have much to worry about..just d/l from trusted torrent sites....

And abt my exp with Torrents,I usually download 30GB plus data everymonth on torrents,even while running on a shared 256Kbps connection.This fact itself says how much I knw abt P2P.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 21, 2007)

You're a pro then, mate. Sorry for doubting your prowess!


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 21, 2007)

Me too.. Alok 
y do u suppose I jumped to an unlimited 256kbps connection 
No count of data downloaded/uploaded. I hate restrictions. A free bird...


----------



## alok4best (Mar 21, 2007)

^^^^Even me..and Now I have started using my User id for daytime access...and my frnds limited connection's id for night access..Yesterday I finished downloading a 900MB file in little over 3 Hrs..I wont disclose what that file was though


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 21, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I know they do. I am just trying to exaggerate the fact that 99% of torrent activity is about illegal stuff. I do it, koolbluez does it, you do it - the whole technically unchallenged world does it.



I dun do it.       My PC does it for me

Anyway is it safe to dl from any site where weve membership?

And if everybody starts thinking that 'its safe to dl a file which even 1 buddy has completed then how wud nyone start a file for first??
just jokin. 
I think the problem is more in US and UK, but most guys dling pirated stuffs are from UK or US as seen on client?? Does piracy exist there also in large scale?


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 22, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> I think the problem is more in US and UK, but most guys dling pirated stuffs are from UK or US as seen on client?? Does piracy exist there also in large scale?


Piracy is a virus, Aravind_esha_... affects man/woman... boy/girl... young/old... India/US... good/bad...rich/poor... city/village... anything & everything. It is rampant... no matter what.

Until rates come to reason & open-sourcing & freeware bcome the major power.. piracy'll prevail... whatever the steps taken...


----------



## aryayush (Mar 23, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> And if everybody starts thinking that 'its safe to dl a file which even 1 buddy has completed then how wud nyone start a file for first??


The uploader, original seeder, would have the complete file.


----------



## sivarap (Mar 23, 2007)

One thing i don't understand about P2P..... Aren't u opening a gate for threat allowing access to your PC directly????? Or am i totally wrong about the P2P concept?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 24, 2007)

@sivarap'
yes, there is a direct P@P network, but nothing other that the dl files are transferred in 99% cases as all transfer is controlled by clients like u torrent etc.
So u dun have to worry bout malware,spyware and viruses.

U just have to worry for the police who tracks the downloaders. But if u are in India there is less than 1% risk.


----------



## anispace (Mar 24, 2007)

^^^
make that less than 0.000008172% risk.

i have personally never encountered a fake torrent. i only use demonoid, torrentbox n eztv sites to download stuff. these r quite reliable sites.
demonoid isnt work since the past 4days though. any1 know why??
or is it just due to some routine maintainence work.


----------



## sivarap (Mar 24, 2007)

Its very obvious that most of the stuffs are pirated. WHAT IF the file u think is a game deploys out a trojan or a malware. 
can someone suggest some freewares to protect the PC.?


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 24, 2007)

Goin back to the age-old windows protection programme... hmmm... *www.day.az/forum/style_emoticons/default/thinking.gif... COMODO Personal Firewall, Grisoft AVG Antivirus...


----------



## kirangp (Mar 24, 2007)

And dont forget Peer Guardian 2....it has a list of 94 crore ip address which includes educational institutions,Companies,Police IPs....it blocks all of them....


----------



## sivarap (Mar 24, 2007)

links wld be appreciated.


----------



## Josan (Mar 25, 2007)

Awareness of the fake torrents by numerous blogs & anti-piracy campaign among the populace had made everyone aware of the possibility of fake torrents on the internet, they may stop and think twice about downloading that latest movie, thus reducing piracy.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 25, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> links wld be appreciated.



*phoenixlabs.org/pg2/


----------



## aryayush (Mar 25, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> Its very obvious that most of the stuffs are pirated. WHAT IF the file u think is a game deploys out a trojan or a malware.
> can someone suggest some freewares to protect the PC.?


Torrents are really safe. You don't need to worry much unless you are a total dunderhead. 

Chill out!


----------

